# Dog walker/ sitter available in the Fenny Stratford area



## Jodieedwards (Aug 7, 2012)

I used to have dogs myself but had to rehome them as I was working and couldn't give them what they needed and I miss them very much! Experience wise I've looked after family pets while they were away and loved every minuite of it! Pls contact me on Jodie -07706299670 I don't have a car, however I live right next to the canal and coldecotte lake an can do dog sitting too at cheap prices! Thanks. Jodie


----------

